
We Are Coming for You, Tesla, and You, Too, Google, Says Hacker George Hotz - Osiris30
http://www.barrons.com/articles/BL-TB-50981
======
tonylemesmer
"In jeans and a black tee with the design of a white apostrophe on it,"

Not an apostrophe, its a comma.

I love how Geohot has immediately distilled autonomous driving down to 2
numbers: acceleration and steering. I also love his apparent crazy persona,
but of course there is some brilliance in there somewhere. He's trying to
solve a difficult problem but can come across as rather flippant.

